# Campgrounds Near St. Louis, Mo



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

My family and I are going to be taking a trip to St. Louis this summer. I am looking for a campground with full hook ups within a half hour or so drive of the city. We plan on hitting Six Flags for a day, and then spending the rest of the time going into the city to see the sites there. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks,
Tim


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Take a look at Casino Queen campground you will not be disappointed. We have been there 4 times. Do not let the fact it's on the East side bother you. The security is excellent drive by every 15 minutes. Less than 5 minutes from downtown and the view from the park is stunning.


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jellystone is right next to six flags. Never camped there but I heard it is great.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into them. I saw the Jellystone, but it gets expensive if you are staying for more than a weekend. Six Flags is definately on the to do list.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd suggest http://pinoakcreekrvpark.com/. We go there all the time, and it's reasonable and close to six flags. It's a bit further from the city, but still convenient to the zoo and downtown, as the traffic on 44 usually moves good, and you can avoid rush hour. We did Jellystone with the Outback, and it's a tight park. If you're not looking for the typical campground setting (trees, etc), you may try http://www.stpetersmo.net/rvpark.aspx, or http://www.sundermeierrvpark.com/. The state parks are nice, and if you go to the website, you can check for availability and usually view the site.


----------

